# New world cichlids



## fatpuffer (Jul 30, 2007)

My gentle giant:









Green texas:









Nic:









My JDs:



















Js


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Great pics! Amazing finnage on the JD!


----------



## dimmen (Dec 17, 2008)

great pics, i like it very much. cool fishes


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

like the ebjds


----------



## Cheteen (Jun 14, 2009)

EBDJ is very pretty..


----------



## fatpuffer (Jul 30, 2007)

Dad with babies (sorry for the bad pic):


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

that is a very nice daddy ebjd


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice shots! Those EBJD's are gorgeous! :thumb:


----------



## fatpuffer (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

WOW!!! :drooling:

Stunning fish, all of them! I've got to go mop up the drool off my keyboard now...


----------



## fatpuffer (Jul 30, 2007)

Parents and babies









BGJD Fry


----------

